# Kitten pens



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Asking on behalf of a friend.

What do you use to contain your little uns once they are too big for the birthing box?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mine have the run of the house but are confined to one room when I'm out or at night. 
MiMi's breeder has one of these: Fabric Pet Playpen Dog Cat Puppy Guinea Pig Play Pen Run New Green Soft | eBay


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Giant great dane size crate, easy to clean, but then they are only in that from age 3-4 and a bit weeks until litter trained, and then they have their own room :laugh: Free all day only really shut it at night for about 5 days!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It varies enormously according to the situation here. Anything from a kitten pen to an outdoor pen to free run of the house. Trouble is, with the latter, they usually end up with their Mums carrying them onto the settee or armchair and then they can't get off it when they need to use the litter tray ....

Liz


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

We bought a pen which is big enough for two litter trays, food and water dishes, and a kittening box, the kittens are kept in there for the first two to three weeks with Mum after that time we open the pen and they have the run of the kittening room which is also my dressing room, the room has another litter tray, a bench to sit on whilst I groom them... they are Siamese and Orientals so not much grooming but I do like to get them used to a soft brush and have their claws clipped every three weeks.We also have a couple of scratch posts and a climber for them. 
We never take the pen out of the room as the kittens still like to go in there to sleep and use the trays, Mum also still calls them back in there to feed them. It is also ideal to put them back in and close it whilst I clean their room.
It isn't possible to allow them free run of the wholse house as we live in a 3 storey house with open banisters so there is too big a risk in case they fall through the bars as their room is on the top floor.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks all. I will pass on your ideas to her.

Lynn, I wondered about one of those fabric playpens. Can the mum get in and out as they please?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The one at MiMi's breeder's has a small cat tree that mum climbs onto to jump out - getting in is easier I think


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Fabric pen doesn't work here, my kittens climb and roll it, some breeds are OK with them

I use a metal dog run, easier to sanitise than fabric too. Pen door is open so mum can leave, though mine don't tend to, I put cardboard up so kittens can't climb out until litter trained at 4 weeks. Then they have run of the large lounge room.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You should have a look at Awesome Kitten Pens. I think they're on Facebook. Amazing quality and really well thought out. They're designed by breeders, so have most of the features that you'd want in a pen for very young kittens. Suspect they'll be what I buy when it's time for a new one. Up until this point, the best ones I've found are the UPVC ones from the likes of Snowsilk. Really expensive, but so worth it as they're a breeze to keep clean, and the UPVC also has the added bonus of extra insulation, keeping kits nice and toasty.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Fabric pen doesn't work here, my kittens climb and roll it, some breeds are OK with them


This. I bought a large fabric dog 'house', probably meant for collie/dalmatian etc. sized dogs (even I can fit in it easily). The kittens climbed all over the place and it was just not working. After I let them out, they liked to climb on top of the 'dog house'..

I use a metal 'fence' for the first weeks, until they know what the litter box is for. After that they are free in my bedroom, and once a bit larger, the rest of the house (because I have other adult cats). They do climb the fence too, so I need to fix it a bit from the top so they can't get over it too soon.


----------

